# It's the BBQ Buddy!



## the dude abides (May 7, 2009)

Seems a bit spendy to me but maybe some of you might like something like this. I have a couple of thier CD racks and they do make high quality, durable stuff.

http://www.boltz.com/Barbeque-Buddy.html


----------



## shooterrick (May 17, 2009)

Gives me an idea for a pivit rack on my firebox.  LOL


----------



## sumosmoke (May 17, 2009)

Interesting post - we've got a Boltz CD/DVD rack that was purchased about 3 years ago. It's a great set and is cool looking but it was not cheap. I like their idea of the rack, but wouldn't pay the price


----------

